# Hens not laying



## flamdit (Sep 14, 2013)

I have 5 hens and only getting 2 to 3 eggs a day I have a big coop and 5 nesting boxes shouldn't I be getting more eggs all hens are old enough any help will be appreciated


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hello! Are they confined to a run or are they free ranged? Could be laying elsewhere. Also it depends on the breed. Some lay more than others. Another factor is the weather/ number of daylight hours/ feed etc. more info please..:0)


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Some breeds lay more eggs per year than others. What breeds are yours, and how old are they? With the answers to these and jennifer's questions, we can figure it out. If the hens are over a year old, are they molting or finishing molting? Mine have been free-ranging the backyard for a bit now, and egg production seemed to fall off. I started searching for places they could have started using for nesting, found a nest w/3, cut away the brush around it and it hasn't been used since. Started getting more in the nest boxes I provided, then falling off again. Yesterday I found the new nest w/14 eggs. Emptied it, I figure it hasn't been used for more than a week. Checked it again today, 2 more eggs in it and the day isn't over, but got 3 eggs from my nest boxes. That's why jennifer asked if your hens are free-range.


----------



## flamdit (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't really know the breed bought them from the feed store.they are in a good size coop I have holes in roof for sunlight I feed 20% with oyster shell in the feed n scratch also. Thanks for the help


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Since they aren't free-range, and we don't know what breeds, assume that each hen might only lay every other day, (some breeds even less, some are everyday pretty much), then 2-3 eggs a day would be par for the course. Layer feed is generally 16% protein, scratch is like chicken crack (they love it but not as good for them as they eat less of the formulated stuff) Save money from oyster shell and hang on to the egg shells from all the eggs you eat, dry them, grind them, and you will have the perfectly formulated calcium supplement (perfect recycling!). Layer feed has calcium added, but a little supplement is good, especially as long as you are feeding scratch (to which no calcium is added)


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

I have 11 hens and I assumed at some point I would end up getting 11 eggs in a day. They first hen started laying in late May and all are now laying, but I have yet to get 11 eggs in a day. Most days I get 9 eggs and some days as low as 7. I primarily feed layer feed, but sometimes give them a little scratch as a treat and to get them to knock the weeds down. I have 3 RRs, 3GCs, 2 BRs, a Buff Orpington, an Ameraucanas, and a Maran. The RRs, GCs, BRs and Ameraucanas lay pretty close to every day. The buff and Maran are a bit more sporadic.


----------



## flamdit (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your advice


----------



## flamdit (Sep 14, 2013)

With 5 laying boxes how many chickens can I have n not jeopardize flock health


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

flamdit said:


> With 5 laying boxes how many chickens can I have n not jeopardize flock health


That's not determined by how many laying boxes you have, but by how much overall space you have in your coop and run for living, sheltering, roosting, etc.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Do they come out of the coop? Is there a "run" or area outside of the coop that they can freely wander around?


----------



## flamdit (Sep 14, 2013)

6' x 10' run plenty of room in coop also


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Fifteen standard size fowl, if you go by the 4 sq. ft. rule..but I'd err on the side of caution and only keep 12 in that space, as some space will be taken up with feeder, waterer, etc. 

I've got room for 20 birds and I free range at all times, but I only keep 14 birds in the coop and that's pushing it if they have to be confined for any reason.


----------

